# sports?



## clipz (7 Aug 2008)

sorry if this is the wrong forum, but i wasn't sure where to ask a question regarding sports. anyways i was wondering if anyone knows if there are cycling teams on the bases? i really enjoy road cycling.

thank you


----------



## newmet (7 Aug 2008)

Contact your local rec center, they will have that info for you.


----------



## clipz (7 Aug 2008)

thank you


----------

